# Red beans and rice



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Off work and on crutches and bored out of my mind, so was going through the freezer and found some leftover ham and nice hambone, so today it's red beans and rice. Making a stock out of the ham bone first, beans are soaking from last night.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds great!!


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

looks good to me....just need some cornbread


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stock is getting there


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ham, conechuh, and trinity with lots of garlic and salt and pepper,it's getting closer


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I put to much meat in it to beans ratio, probly a 2 to 1 meat to beans


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good night Lucille, what time did you say we are eating? That looks awesome.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

what brand of beans do you use? soak em? i soak pintos, but not red beans. looks delicious! i think i'm gunna have to make beans tomorrow.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Camellia* Reed Beans


----------

